# ANOTHER cheese smoke



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

did a quick one today

did mozz, and a cheddar/monteray jack

the mozz i smoked for bout 1.5 hours.......since its a softer cheese, and takes smoke well








the cheddar/jack one i did for two......but the temps got away from me and climbed to 114, hence the grill marks

its 61 degrees out today.......was kinda tuff to keep temps under 100, but this is one way, that i used to accomplish that







the cheddar/jack i smoked to go along with my sausage i made/smoked this weekend.........the mozz. for cheese sticks this weekend, along with abt's armidillo eggs, and wings.......


----------

